# West Branch Walleye(Cancelling)?



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Guys, the “true striper” stocking program at West Branch was cancelled due to “Nobody reporting striper catches”! Almost All(true striper) fisherman decided they were going to keep their “fantastic, private fishing hole successes” QUIET and “to themselves or just between close friends”! This back-fired!
The Div. of Fisheries is starting to think their walleye stocking efforts at WB are “not producing/No Feedback”(just as they did “when the plug was pulled” at Nimi)! Now(I know!) there are good walleye anglers catching them at WB! and trying to keep it quite! so please go to the baitshop’s for some photos, Post on here, or other sites, call the Div 3 offices with reports, etc?!? Better to “share the wealth”-than to do Nothing! They are right now at 9 on a 10 Scale for “cancelling walleye stocking“ at West Branch! Don’t let this happen again!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

walleye reproduced naturally there and not many targeted them. It will be fine.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been wanting to fish for them at west branch this year. Only got there once. Just been too busy with life. Caught 1 small walleye and a nice catfish. It's big enough and deep enough that it should have walleye stocked in it. Especially with the natural reproduction!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Not enough bait fish but this year there was ! I would rather have eyes stocked they do reproduce there! Stop stocking the skies or the strippers can’t have them compete with the bass crappie and eyes for 2 bait fish


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

There is a pole by the concrete boat ramps that has information cards, fill them out I was told they help. Guy at district 3 told me westbranch has to submit paperwork to request stocking, don't quite sound right but that's what I was told from them. All my years fishing westbranch there seems to be a pretty healthy population of walleye in there, have been catching quite a few this year on the smaller side, nice to see.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

brad crappie said:


> Not enough bait fish but this year there was ! I would rather have eyes stocked they do reproduce there! Stop stocking the skies or the strippers can’t have them compete with the bass crappie and eyes for 2 bait fish


What's wrong with strippers? It's only a dollar! I think the world needs MORE strippers!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

kit carson said:


> There is a pole by the concrete boat ramps that has information cards, fill them out I was told they help. Guy at district 3 told me westbranch has to submit paperwork to request stocking, don't quite sound right but that's what I was told from them. All my years fishing westbranch there seems to be a pretty healthy population of walleye in there, have been catching quite a few this year on the smaller side, nice to see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


from my understanding, westbranch received supplemental stockings, which equates to extra fry once Mosquito, berlin, and Milton are stocked in the area. Pymatuning also gets some as well as one or two southern lakes. IMO, I just dont see the benefit of stocking them in west branch. There is high predation from muskie, the lake is very busy, and overall, it fishes much bigger in the spring than what it is. There aren't massive weed beds or large flats with stumps that are easier to fish like mosquito, it doesn't have the history like Berlin does, and it doesn't have the large residential influence like Milton. West branch is a wonderful lake, but it just won't have the returns like those other lakes.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Westbranch is a very challenging lake to fish, I personally think it's overstocked with musky. It's a awesome lake to explore when it's iced covered, punch enough holes and do a alot of walking you will find some.pretty nice walleye in that lake.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

When I bought my first john boat I fished WB often with walleyes being my target species. I was pleasantly surprised with little homework on the lake and some good ol' fashioned jig and minnow how successful I was at catching eyes. I will say the talk about them being caught in WB is pretty quiet.

Someone mentioned it earlier here but some lakes do have surveys at the ramps you can take on some species. Example is Chippewa Lake in Medina has been stocking saugeye over the past decade. I am sure to fill it out because having that fishery close to where I live is a privilege and hope they continue the program. It is good to speak up!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

All Ohio lakes are are stocked approximately 1 musky per surface acre- FYI- Muskies diet is mainly shad, do they eat a variety of things yes but in our lakes Shad are #1 as far as diet goes.FYI 

guys who have put in the time in to catch walleye at branch can catch them, I am not one of them as my target species is musky. The lake being so close to Erie, if guys want walleye why not fish Erie? (unless they are small boat guys or maybe get sea sick or maybe they like the challenge) IDK but due to how tricky they are, guys walleye fish elsewhere, mosquito, berlin, milton etc.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

c. j. stone said:


> Guys, the “true striper” stocking program at West Branch was cancelled due to “Nobody reporting striper catches”! Almost All(true striper) fisherman decided they were going to keep their “fantastic, private fishing hole successes” QUIET and “to themselves or just between close friends”! This back-fired!
> The Div. of Fisheries is starting to think their walleye stocking efforts at WB are “not producing/No Feedback”(just as they did “when the plug was pulled” at Nimi)! Now(I know!) there are good walleye anglers catching them at WB! and trying to keep it quite! so please go to the baitshop’s for some photos, Post on here, or other sites, call the Div 3 offices with reports, etc?!? Better to “share the wealth”-than to do Nothing! They are right now at 9 on a 10 Scale for “cancelling walleye stocking“ at West Branch! Don’t let this happen again!


Plenty of eyes in WB. Catch them near the dam alot. Especially in early spring and fall. Caught one earlier off knapp rd in the shallows. Catch about 20 a yr in the branch. I think the lake will be fine as far as eyes.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Muskies are fun but I think they eat a lot of bass and crappie in West Branch.They just stocked more so there's going to be more predators.I wish West Branch had huge weed beds.The Portrage Lakes has tons of tournaments and a lot of fishing pressure a lot of pan fish and bait fish.Weeds,weeds,weeds,home for young fish and bait fish.Is it possible to plant weeds in a lake like West Branch? Just a thought.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

I know of tons of weed beds at the branch, seems like way more then 5-10 years back


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

snagless-1 said:


> Muskies are fun but I think they eat a lot of bass and crappie in West Branch.They just stocked more so there's going to be more predators.I wish West Branch had huge weed beds.The Portrage Lakes has tons of tournaments and a lot of fishing pressure a lot of pan fish and bait fish.Weeds,weeds,weeds,home for young fish and bait fish.Is it possible to plant weeds in a lake like West Branch? Just a thought.


WB is usually pretty muddy water, especially compared to PL. That inhibits weed growth. Maybe if someone added some zebra muscles they would filter the water like in LE and then the weeds would grow in deeper water because of better light penetration creating a larger weed biomass.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

A few years ago I had a good night in the late fall right before a front blew through. I was over by the dam at dusk. Threw an hj 8 at humps and shallow areas near drop offs. Caught 7 if I remember right. Some toads too. I posted up on this site with a bunch of detailed info including circled areas of each hot spot. Walleye in every inland lake do the same thing each season...just gotta figure out the spots they congregate at and where the bait is. Match what they eat and you'll catch them. That was the first time I ever fished west branch by boat. Trust your electronics


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

West branch has zebra muscles, as well as plenty of weeds, weed growth on a yearly basis is determined by draw down length and harshness of winter last two years has seen less weeds. I fish the lake a lot some of my favorite weed beds now suck or are nearly non existent but still plenty in the lake all over.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

allwayzfishin said:


> A few years ago I had a good night in the late fall right before a front blew through. I was over by the dam at dusk. Threw an hj 8 at humps and shallow areas near drop offs. Caught 7 if I remember right. Some toads too. I posted up on this site with a bunch of detailed info including circled areas of each hot spot. Walleye in every inland lake do the same thing each season...just gotta figure out the spots they congregate at and where the bait is. Match what they eat and you'll catch them. That was the first time I ever fished west branch by boat. Trust your electronics


West branch walleye bonanza I believe is what it was lol I remember that post. Filled that cooler!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

So you want to blab successful fishing so your good fishing is over run by media lurkers who put no time in trying, burning gas, leaving home to try? Why fish the lake and report for lazy lurking web fishermen to take advantage of your invested time, or hard earned success.? I don't get it. Has nothing to do with the DOW or Biologist. They test most, if not all the lakes.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Popspastime said:


> So you want to blab successful fishing so your good fishing is over run by media lurkers who put no time in trying, burning gas, leaving home to try? Why fish the lake and report for lazy lurking web fishermen to take advantage of your invested time, or hard earned success.? I don't get it. Has nothing to do with the DOW or Biologist. They test most, if not all the lakes.


Yes...to an extent. I understand the frustration, trust me...I do. The last couple years have been a challenge to fight off the lazy, media lurking fisherman, hunt down tackle that is otherwise plentiful but lacking from the pandemic, a challenge to find new spots that aren't overrun by others. However, it took a while to admit, but it could be for the better. More fisherman to purchase licenses, support mom and pop local bait stores, create a new passion for some, and with the right minds and people we can make an outstanding fishery here in Ohio (aside from just Lake Erie).

It is a double edged sword. The selfishness in us want's nobody else to fish. But that isn't reality. The more we can promote the conservation and proper fishing etiquette, the better we can make it for the rest of us. Just FYI - nobody on here is sharing specifics, just sharing their success. Disagree if you want....you're certainly entitled to your opinion. Just sharing mine.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I don’t mine new fishermen I just don’t like the ones that over harvest or the bragger types ! Social media has made Lakes that had good size gills and craps go toward small medium fish! Plus some bass populations have taken hits! If u don’t know of a lake like that well u don’t Fish to many lakes!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Popspastime said:


> So you want to blab successful fishing so your good fishing is over run by media lurkers who put no time in trying, burning gas, leaving home to try? Why fish the lake and report for lazy lurking web fishermen to take advantage of your invested time, or hard earned success.? I don't get it. Has nothing to do with the DOW or Biologist. They test most, if not all the lakes.


This approach to fishing is the why I posted this thread! This is exactly what the DNR doesn’t want to(“Not” hear). They want to hear of “successful” fishing for the ‘stocked‘ species, so they know their efforts are appreciated, our dollars are not being wasted, and it’s not all in vain! 99.5 % of people who read threads like the one alwaz posted say, “if he can do it, so can I”-but most Never get out to try it. Too much fun to catch fish on their couch! “Tight lips(also) Can sink ships!”:
I referred to the true striper stocking program at WB getting cancelled. I fished it with my two boys, if we had a good trip(caught some stripers!), we released most(kept one for the table) and stopped by the WB B&T for a picture(not to brag), just to “promote” this great fishery so it could continue. Yeah, a few pics would end up in the local Sunday paper in outdoor Editor Bill Gressard’s column-and the kids loved that part! Very few people went to this trouble, most wanted to “keep it quiet”/“to themseves”!! Got to say, it was a SAD day when we heard it was going to be cancelled! Everybody knows what a great fishery the lake is for Musky. That does not mean every Joe Blow Angler is out there stalking muskies! But it is solidly established, every musky caught is Stocked, and they get lots of feedback of all kinds-stocking musky is never going to get cancelled! Walleye shouldn’t be either!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

In my experience on West Branch I saw the weed beds change a lot since the Zebra Mussels got in there. As an example before they took over I could troll very close in to the dam for its full length as there were no weeds. Not anymore. There are lots of weeds along the dam now.
There were other weed beds I used to fish with good luck out there and they are gone now. They are loaded with Zebras though.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> walleye reproduced naturally there and not many targeted them. It will be fine.


You’re right. In spite of constant, sometimes radical, lake fluctuations, some carryover from previous stockings in the late 80’s/early 90’s have somehow managed a few successful spawns. There was nowhere near a good population of them that would warrant targeting of them. Someone could pick one or two occasionally at a couple “hot” locations, esp. stationary jigging thru the ice. Since there was no known population(to the ODNR), there was no limits for size or quantity.(This has been corrected.) Many 10-12” juveniles went home with some unscrupulous fishermen. A couple of us who hoped a depenable, catchable walleye population could be established with supplemental stockings, polled the Div 3 Fisheries Manager and a subsequent electroshocking “test”(that netted a few young walleye) was scheduled, and supplemental stocking was started.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> You’re right. In spite of constant, sometimes radical, lake fluctuations, some carryover from previous stockings in the late 80’s/early 90’s have somehow managed a few successful spawns. There was nowhere near a good population of them that would warrant targeting of them. Someone could pick one or two occasionally at a couple “hot” locations, esp. stationary jigging thru the ice. Since there was no known population(to the ODNR), there was no limits for size or quantity.(This has been corrected.) Many 10-12” juveniles went home with some unscrupulous fishermen. A couple of us who hoped a depenable, catchable walleye population could be established with supplemental stockings, polled the Div 3 Fisheries Manager and a subsequent electroshocking “test”(that netted a few young walleye) was scheduled, and supplemental stocking was started.


Some of your statement is inherently un-true. As a relative novice I was able to limit multiple times had I wanted to with very nice fish. They were 100% walleye and not saugeye. I actually check the same areas every few years and boom, they are still there set up the same way. The natural population is and was much larger than you and most others think. All different year classes and the numbers were also present in similar structure through out the lake. The spawning habitat is still there (dam face, silver creek, two-3 creeks in the no wake, jay lake, ect.) and I would assume still productive. The supplemental stocking wasn't a bad thing, but the lake has never set up to be a main lake, recreational fishing lake, with the exception of "big water" trolling ( even that is at your own risk). With your interest in west branch at heart, I would take it upon yourself to provide them with data that the stocking is working by citing the spring and fall damn fishing. 

A side note, I know that some people probably catch them there and keep quiet, but those are the exact same people who caught them before the stocking. I can't fathom a large number of "new" to the lake anglers having much success, as they spend the prime months, April, may, june at better lakes such as mosquito, pymatuning, and berlin.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The main reason I started this thread was due to info I just got from Div. 3 fisheries mgr. I was told that their latest age-0(meaning this year’s hatch) walleye survey did not produce ANY!(This from 24 different electroshocked sampling sites averaging 15 minutes each throughout the lake) plus, in addition to reportedly overall “weak“ results from gill netting surveys, and a “lack“ of meaningful “creel survey” data. Dismal situation, totally unexpected reports! All this after several years of supplemental stocking of walleye “fingerlings“ at rate of 100 per surface acre(exactly the “same rate“ as Milton, Berlin, & Mosquito, others)! Actually, 200 per surface acre(this year) due to a “surplus”!
I realize there are “pockets” of walleye(they can’t be everywhere at one time!) and that “good” inland walleye anglers(w/ good electronics) have located their “good” spots from much work/effort, and take most of the ones caught.(These are the guys who need to be “in touch” with Div 3!) That said, personally, I’m only a “average” inland lake walleye guy, having caught most of my walleye at Erie(where anybody can catch them!) starting maybe 55 or so years ago! Most of my inland lake fishing is for my preferred-panfish! However, I’d love to go to a close-by MJ Kirwan(with large numbers of big walleye!!), anytime I want and catch(a few) nice walleye for the table, thus the reason for hoping the stocking continues. Due to age & medical issues, I might never see this happen but would do abt anything I reasonably can to help make it happen for my sons and grandkids!-cj, Out!


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> walleye reproduced naturally there and not many targeted them. It will be fine.


I don't hear of many being caught at Nimi, only reported as an extra while bass fishing.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Ive often wondered and maybe someone here can answer this question. They can grow trout from 12 inches to 20 inches at the hatcheries then release them into the creeks. Is there a reason they can grow bigger walleye before stocking? Im guessing cost to do this may be the culprit but could be other reasons also


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

FishLaughAtMe said:


> I don't hear of many being caught at Nimi, only reported as an extra while bass fishing.


My Div 3 contact told me WB is “right where Nimi was when they pulled the plug”(stopped stocking walleye!) They are going to continue at WB a bit longer, hoping for better results and “feedback”.(So if you’re reading this and catching walleye there-Tell The Man!!)


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Just an OGF poll,slow down the musky stocking at West Branch,stock more bigger walleye,bluegill and crappie?Don't drop the water level as drastic,will it improve the fishing? Was at Ladue a few years ago when stock truck pulled up and dumped "fingerling" walleyes in.These fish were the size of a blade of short grass.I think they fed the white perch, bass,and bluegill.Can they stock them bigger with a lot less musky?It would be a hell of a fishery.Any thoughts?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

FishLaughAtMe said:


> I don't hear of many being caught at Nimi, only reported as an extra while bass fishing.


Nimi is a different situation. It lacks the resources for natural reproduction. with the exception of milton's river system and berlin's shoals and tributaries, Wb may be the only other local lake that has the resources to support natural reproduction. But, and this is a big one, you will not see the return on stock like other lakes. and stocking larger walleye is not the solution. They are not the forage base for muskie. and this has been shown in just about every lake that has muskie and walleye living together. Here are some ideas to consider.
1. walleye can become semi pelagic at westbranch, but the lake is not as conducive to trolling = less walleye catches
2. It doesn't have the rich history of walleye fishing like the other lakes= less people targeting them and less catches
3. because less people are fishing for them, less people vulture spots from social media = less catches and bragging
4. There is a ton of fish holding structure and the fish are widely spread out which makes them harder to target and more work= less catches.
You could dump millions of walleye in the lake every year for the next 20, and those who can catch them will and those who are drifters won't and they will continue to go to milton and mosquito.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Westbranch has always had a healthy walleye population, like just mentioned not alot of people target them. It takes alot of work to figure out how to fish westbranch, probably one of the toughest lakes around these parts. Put in ALOT of hours on this lake in the last 45+ years of fishing it and its still a challenge. But that's just part of the reason we love fishing.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

snagless-1 said:


> Just an OGF poll,slow down the musky stocking at West Branch,stock more bigger walleye,bluegill and crappie?Don't drop the water level as drastic,will it improve the fishing? Was at Ladue a few years ago when stock truck pulled up and dumped "fingerling" walleyes in.These fish were the size of a blade of short grass.I think they fed the white perch, bass,and bluegill.Can they stock them bigger with a lot less musky?It would be a hell of a fishery.Any thoughts?


Not going to happen, Branch is the musky jewel of NE Ohio, why put time, money and effort into a inland lake with extremely low angling hours for walleye when hardly anyone fishes it? No tourney stops there either for Walleye, nobody really ice fishes it ( I have and was alone on the lake) the lake is a pleasure craft lake with most hours put in by musky guys, then bass/crappie guys.


----------



## kissfan1 (Jun 21, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> Guys, the “true striper” stocking program at West Branch was cancelled due to “Nobody reporting striper catches”! Almost All(true striper) fisherman decided they were going to keep their “fantastic, private fishing hole successes” QUIET and “to themselves or just between close friends”! This back-fired!
> The Div. of Fisheries is starting to think their walleye stocking efforts at WB are “not producing/No Feedback”(just as they did “when the plug was pulled” at Nimi)! Now(I know!) there are good walleye anglers catching them at WB! and trying to keep it quite! so please go to the baitshop’s for some photos, Post on here, or other sites, call the Div 3 offices with reports, etc?!? Better to “share the wealth”-than to do Nothing! They are right now at 9 on a 10 Scale for “cancelling walleye stocking“ at West Branch! Don’t let this happen again!


Amen! I see a saugeye pop up once and a while from nimi, but no one ever posts any pics, or how recent?


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Been fishing the branch for years, first eyes are in there but not a lot of people target them, second I don't know if you could say the lake is overstocked with muskie, they certainly aren't stunted, but man is it easy to catch them, I don't target them, don't want to target them and I still catch high single to double digit numbers every year...yikes.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

As is well-know, and frequently mentioned, WB is a “hard lake” to fish(esp. for walleye)! They ARE in there. The fact that we caught them(many ‘smalls’ included) before the current stocking program was reinststituted several years ago definitely indicated some reproduction is occurring(radical water level not withstanding). I personally haven’t fished it like I did when much younger but I still believe many still target walleyes there-and do well(but still “mum” abt it!) Ice fishing walleye there back then was as good(not “Great”), but equally as good(for me), as I typically did at Berlin, Mosquito, or Milton. It should be even more so today. The point of starting this thread was an attempt to try to get more interest in this resource but seems doomed to going the way of Nimi! Too bad not if, but “when” it happens!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I believe I’ve recently heard that the walleye program at WBRANCH isn’t working, you catch one then nothing. They are stocking blue cats in23. That’s hows it been for me , get one or two then blank out rest of time. And that isn’t every trip either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

From my understanding, the striper program did not stop due to angler keeping tight lips. the state had a issue obtaining brood stock of pure stripers in the late 80s. i believe the hatchery that was rearing pure strain stripers had a change in management and rearing hybrid stripers had received the bulk of the funding from the state. Due to the fact hybrids are easier to rear from a hatcheries perspective. hybrid striped bass are produced from male striped bass sperm and female white bass eggs. obtaining and storing male striped bass sperm is a lot easier than maintaining a facility for obtaining brood stock for the demand of eggs and sperm to maintain the program. the state switched to stocking hybrids for a few years and decided to scrap the program entirely for the lake due to sampling efforts showing a reduction to forage needed to maintain stocking two apex predators. which at the time was a mix of pure breed muskies and stripers. the state made a choice to stick with one or the other. they wanted the lake to be a top muskie lake in the state and it is. Stocking walleyes at west branch had taken place from the 70s-80s they didnt have high success rates as far as capture rates during sampling efforts switched to 
stocking saugeyes for a couple years and they scrapped the program. from the early 90s to 2011 west branch didnt receive any stocking. but natural reproduction maintained a stealthy but healthy population of walleyes. it wasnt but the last ten years has supplemental stocking resumed and from my understanding their electro shocking efforts have not shown a increase in numbers. We dont have a lot natural reproduction for walleyes in our inland lakes in ohio. we should be happy we have a lake that supports it. most people dont realize that stocking waters that already have natural reproduction that occurs in a sustainable manor can further damage the prospect of maintaining self sustainable healthy populations in the future. if the state drops the walleye stocking program. you likely will not see much of a change in the population that already occurs.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

You can't eat a muskie LOL.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

AGREE, used to be one hell of a walleye lake, and the stripers where a added bonus back in the day. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

In the near future at WBRANCH there will be three predators swimming around, Muskie, flatheads, then the blue cats after 2023. That will thin out the shad base I’d think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Pretty much a pleasure lake anymore, making money on this park. Campground is booked solid by February, shame they can't devote a little more resource to this great body of water.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> From my understanding, the striper program did not stop due to angler keeping tight lips. the state had a issue obtaining brood stock of pure stripers in the late 80s. i believe the hatchery that was rearing pure strain stripers had a change in management and rearing hybrid stripers had received the bulk of the funding from the state. Due to the fact hybrids are easier to rear from a hatcheries perspective. hybrid striped bass are produced from male striped bass sperm and female white bass eggs. obtaining and storing male striped bass sperm is a lot easier than maintaining a facility for obtaining brood stock for the demand of eggs and sperm to maintain the program. the state switched to stocking hybrids for a few years and decided to scrap the program entirely for the lake due to sampling efforts showing a reduction to forage needed to maintain stocking two apex predators. which at the time was a mix of pure breed muskies and stripers. the state made a choice to stick with one or the other. they wanted the lake to be a top muskie lake in the state and it is. Stocking walleyes at west branch had taken place from the 70s-80s they didnt have high success rates as far as capture rates during sampling efforts switched to
> stocking saugeyes for a couple years and they scrapped the program. from the early 90s to 2011 west branch didnt receive any stocking. but natural reproduction maintained a stealthy but healthy population of walleyes. it wasnt but the last ten years has supplemental stocking resumed and from my understanding their electro shocking efforts have not shown a increase in numbers. We dont have a lot natural reproduction for walleyes in our inland lakes in ohio. we should be happy we have a lake that supports it. most people dont realize that stocking waters that already have natural reproduction that occurs in a sustainable manor can further damage the prospect of maintaining self sustainable healthy populations in the future. if the state drops the walleye stocking program. you likely will not see much of a change in the population that already occurs.


the electro fishing wasn't as effective because they don't electro fish where the walleye are.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Regardless of it all its water under the bridge now. The lake is managed for muskie first and foremost and will remain that way as long as it pulls a large number of people to it for that reason. Walleye are
there and I believe the population will remain without a stocking program. This lake is used kinda as a test lake it seems for secondary target species...never really finding success with anything and I think some of that has to do with the lake itself. It's really hard to fish during warm weather due to the number of recreational boaters and the large no wake areas..imo it just is a hard lake all the way around so I take it with a grain of salt. Excited to see what a blue cat population will look like. Cold weather fish are always a good thing to me.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

West Branch is a pleasure to fish early spring and late fall after the pleasure boaters disperse. Walleye fishing tends to be better in these two seasons anyways. As westbranchbob said it's water under the bridge. Considering it sustains a population of natural reproducing walleye should say a lot of good things about the lake and it will be fine as it stands today. Of all the major walleye producing lakes we have, especially Mosquito, Berlin, Milton, and WB; you can make an argument for which is the "best" walleye lake. But they are all different in their own way which makes them unique and offers us new challenges to keep us on our toes.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Always wondered why they never put more effort and money into habitat Instead of or in addition to stocking. I’m talking mid lake gravel beds, reefs near current. Placement would be key to ensure any silt was purged but it has to be possible.


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

Costs too much money. Not enough man power.



Uglystix said:


> Always wondered why they never put more effort and money into habitat Instead of or in addition to stocking. I’m talking mid lake gravel beds, reefs near current. Placement would be key to ensure any silt was purged but it has to be possible.


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

I fished for the true stripers at West Branch for many years and had frequent discussions with the division of wildlife regarding the stocking program. The reason they quit buying stripers to stock was the cost. Ohio never raised their own stripers they bought them from the east coast and the cost just became too much. They were fun to catch and were the best eating fresh water fish I've ever eaten. As far as Muskies at west branch; they're not even making a dent on the large mouth, small mouth, perch, bluegill, crappie, and walleye populations. I can attest theres tons of perch, bluegill, crappie, bass and walleyes swimming at west branch. West branch is all about structure fishing and you have to spend your time and study what your electronics tell you to find all the structure and the fish living on the structure. The boat traffic at West Branch is absolutely crazy, ocean boats, wake boats and this drives the fish to deep structure and/or protected areas. This demands smart fishing there to catch fish.


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Interesting to see this post as I have been away from OGF for a while. West branch has always been my go to as I’ve been fishing it since I was a kid. Boat traffic can suck in summer but there is always somewhere to get away from the crowd which always seems to be harder to do at the other lakes. Around 2015 I made it a mission to figure out the walleye at west branch. In fact I posted here quite often about it. After several years I got to be pretty “consistent” at catching them. Take that with a grain of salt though as they are already a finicky fish in a tough lake. I saw an older gentlemen who would catch eyes that you swore came from Erie outta there. He said he just stuck to his historically producing spots. I have a few friends who are same way. We specifically target walleye at west branch. It’s close and convenient and I could probably take ya anywhere on that lake blindfolded. As busy as that lakes gets with pleasure boaters. I still prefer that over having 10 fishing boat dropping lines around me. Plus as I said, no matter how busy it gets you can always find a place to get away from the chaos and catch fish. When I heard about the stocking program I was excited and nervous. I hope we never see the fishing crowds some of the better known lakes get. I’ve run into far more ignorant people while fishing the “better” walleye lakes. To the point I don’t even bother fishing them unless someone ask me to join them. I believe we could still see plenty eyes with or without the stocking program. I’ve caught them from fingerling size to 25+ inches. There is a solid range of size to support the idea of a growing population.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I’ve followed fishing activity at West Branch, since the beginning of the striper stocking program, due to a friend(and OGF member) who used to target musky almost exclusively. While pursuing that species, he got to know the lake very well and what species was active in certain areas of the lake at various times of the year. He turned me on where to look for true stripers and my two sons and I had fairly good success catching them back in the 1990’s. I met the Div 3 Fishery Supervisors thru this friend and would contact them for info and answers primarily concerning stripers and walleye. Yes, the striper program was expensive(and fish for stocking were hard to come by) but the supr. that started the striper program was convinced the “return on their efforts, and expense” was not worth their time and trouble-and it was cancelled in favor of the “wiper” program(which also failed!) Though there was an occasional picture of someone in the local paper who caught a big striper(and the temporary state record was one of those fish usually while targeting another species), that was the sum total of catch exposure-and those occasions were considered a “fluke” catch! This is why I started this thread abt walleye and use true striper stocking-as an example. I’m a senior and won’t be around to see the end of walleye swimming in the lake(I Think it will happen, just as the stripers are gone!), but my kids and grand kids(and yours!) will be the eventual ‘benefactors’ of this action. Hopefully, they will like to pursue muskies!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Here are 2 West Branch walleyes my uncle caught about 6-7 years ago. He caught them in May while jigging along a weed line near the west boat ramp. Tragically, he passed away about a month later. He caught some big walleye from West Branch and Lake Hogsdon.


----------



## asp235 (10 mo ago)

That’s really too bad…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bdawg said:


> View attachment 484610
> Here are 2 West Branch walleyes my uncle caught about 6-7 years ago. He caught them in May while jigging along a weed line near the west boat ramp. Tragically, he passed away about a month later. He caught some big walleye from West Branch and Lake Hogsdon.


If he caught walleye from those two lakes(I assume “regularly”), he was one hell of an angler! Condolences, hopefully he passed along some spots and techniques to you!?!


----------

